# New Member of the Family



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm not sure exactly what type this baby is...doesn't really matter to me. All I know is that it's captive bred and is super pretty! I can't get over that this guy is pink! It eats frozen amazingly well and is so sweet and docile! I think it's just a Columbian Boa, but not entirely sure.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Gorgeous whatever type it is.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

pics are coming up as little red crosses.

is it just me?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

They should be fine as my photography website is coming up and they're directly linked off that.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

working now









Great looking snake. hes got some nice colour to him.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks great, awesome pick-up for sure


----------

